# Stihl Ts400 Demolition Saw Wont Start!



## TownWrench

*GOOD SPARK R&R PLUG, GOOD COMPRESSION 110 PSI, WILL NOT EVEN RUN ON CARB CLEANERTHANKS TOWNWRENCH.:*


----------



## 70T/A

*Stihl*

Just for grins take the muffler off and check for carbon build up also look in cylinder with flashlight for score marks


----------



## tommyj3

If the muffler checks out OK, I would assume there is a very large air leak around one of the following. Carb base gasket, crank seals, or cylinder base gasket.


----------

